# Upgrading NBT's HDD



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Got an extra NBT unit (Euro spec) since I upgraded to a US-spec'd NBT. I wanted to take advantage of this opportunity to try and understand the NBT a bit more.

There are several reasons why I'm interested, HDD failure, being the top. I've personally seen a failed HDD on an NBT. The unit still booted and basic functions (radio, bluetooth...etc) still worked. All functions that deals with saving data are not visible, i.e., saving stations, adding contacts...etc. Navigation also didn't load at all. Second is speed. the NBT is not slow by any means, just wanted to see what SSD would do to it.

Here's what I found out so far:
1) HDD is 200GB 2.5" Toshiba drive, model MK2060GSC: http://storage.toshiba.eu/cms/en/hdd/automotive/product_detail.jsp?productid=366. Quick googling reveals this to be a 4200RPM Automotive-grade drive.
2) It appears to be secure and locked. Reminds me of the first Xbox HDD where it can't be use until unlocked. 
3) Windows can see the drive but it wants to initialize it (Never let Windows touch it)
4) DD and GParted can't read the drive. If DD and GParted can't read it, no commercial disk cloning software will be able to -unless the drive is unlocked.
5) DVD Drive appears to be locked to the unit as well. You can't replace it and expect to work right off the bat. DVD Drive depends on working HDD
6) DVD Drive is also Toshiba (BTW, newer PSdZData seems to indicate Blu-Ray is coming)
7) HDD is under the drive tray, which can be accessed by removing the top plate. These are the only two components in this compartment. The rest you can get to from the bottom. Presumably to isolate the 2 from too much heat. The unit generates significant amount of heat, more so on the bottom front

So, it looks like the only option at this time is to try and plug an SSD and upgrade firmware and see if the process will take care of formatting the SSD with required partition information. I'll most likely lose this SSD if it fails.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

If you don't want to take the chance on your SSD, I have a 160GB Intel I'll offer up for the cause. I don't know if that's big enough for your testing, though.

PM me if you're interested . . .


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you booted it with Linux (Knoppix/any other live CD?)? Can you get a bit more technical with it? I might be able to help you with the HDD.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> If you don't want to take the chance on your SSD, I have a 160GB Intel I'll offer up for the cause. I don't know if that's big enough for your testing, though.
> 
> PM me if you're interested . . .
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks for the offer, I appreciate the gesture. I have a 256GB intended for this and been sitting for a while now. Was just to chicken to try it out.



dandanio said:


> Have you booted it with Linux (Knoppix/any other live CD?)? Can you get a bit more technical with it? I might be able to help you with the HDD.


I used GParted Live USB and both dd and GParted can't read it. Tell tale sign of a locked HDD.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems strange to go to the trouble of locking a HDD fitted inside a very hard to remove enclosure? It's not like people are going to be swapping them out on any kind of a regular basis 

Watching this thread with interest.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

There is a software to unlock the locked HDD.

But, of interest, would you connect the SSD and see if the system recognizes it?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

wiggis said:


> Seems strange to go to the trouble of locking a HDD fitted inside a very hard to remove enclosure? It's not like people are going to be swapping them out on any kind of a regular basis
> 
> Watching this thread with interest.


It's not that hard to get to the HDD. Just 4 screws to remove and can be done without breaking the seal.

Locking HDD is also a standard feature of ATA/IDE. Xbox (the big clunky black machine) was the first to implement it on Consumer Electronics. If you are storing info with commercial value ,i.e., maps, or have something to protect and wants to keep prying eyes from seeing it, locking the HDD is certainly a viable proposition.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

dandanio said:


> There is a software to unlock the locked HDD.
> 
> But, of interest, would you connect the SSD and see if the system recognizes it?


Yup, I'm familiar with it. ataPwd and the hdd maker should have their tools too.

I did try connecting the SSD and another HDD and NBT will not use it. My theory: 1) required partition info is missing 2) Unlocking failed (can't unlock an HDD that isn't locked in the first place), thus NBT stopped all HDD-related operations.

Related to #2, if this proves to be true, HDD must be locked with password that the NBT knows, else, unlocking it with a master password would render it useless to NBT. Anyways, just theory at this time. I still have to try it within the week but I wanted to have more than one options if upgrading firmware won't do any good


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's confirmed, the HDD is locked. Master password is not modified but the HDD is configured for Maximum Security Level (as opposed to High), which means, only the user-password can be use to unlock and read the drive. In this configuration, the master password is only useful if I wanted to erase the drive and use it for something else, which of course, is not my intention.

I hope I can extract the user-password from the drive's firmware. If I can retrieve it, then I can unlock and clone the HDD. The obvious challenge is that, SSD uses AES to secure the drive. I'm not sure if it supports the ATA-style locking method. It's likely but I'm not sure. I haven't had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Flashing with SSD installed didn't work. Flashing didn't format the drive at all.

Also, the DVD drive is dependent on working HDD. If the HDD happens to stop working, DVD will too.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

With a bit of luck the password will be hidden in plain text inside the NBT firmware


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

What tick boxes are you selecting like ibadeploy etc when flashing the NBT? 
Take it you tried the HDD... Tick box?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't try hddUpdate as vithy mentioned it didn't do anything. In retrospect, I should have just included it. I can still try it later this week.

HDD password is also in rheingold and I'm about 90% sure! it's also in E-Sys. I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Did you ever end up getting this to work?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Life got in the way and I entered another hobby so it's still where it was 2 months ago. My NBT is in my garage wide open lol. I keep saying "I'll do it this weekend" - that was 8 or so weeks ago.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, it happens. Do keep us updated "this weekend" once you finish it.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

Hehe, I only see this thread now. Explains why I couldn't clone it either. My NBT is also in pieces, busy with my own little CAN protocol analyzer to see if I can start this sucker up on my bench. I'll hopefully start sniffing packets on my car this weekend to see if the CIC and NBT uses the same commands.

I have a theory that the only reason the NBT runs on a 500k CAN bus is because the new touch controller sends a lot more data than the older controller and would have too much latency on the old 100k CAN bus. Let's hope I'm right because then the commands might be the same


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think it is Controller related. When NBT was introduced in MY2013 F10, the old Controller was still being used. The Touch Controller was not introduced until the following LCI MY 2014.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

^^^ hey, don't ruin a good story with facts  That being said, I can't think of another reason to increase the rate other than because of the controller? Nav data for the Kombi goes through MOST if I'm not mistaken


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

gbyleveldt said:


> Hehe, I only see this thread now. Explains why I couldn't clone it either. My NBT is also in pieces, busy with my own little CAN protocol analyzer to see if I can start this sucker up on my bench. I'll hopefully start sniffing packets on my car this weekend to see if the CIC and NBT uses the same commands.
> 
> I have a theory that the only reason the NBT runs on a 500k CAN bus is because the new touch controller sends a lot more data than the older controller and would have too much latency on the old 100k CAN bus. Let's hope I'm right because then the commands might be the same


Every module in a BMW on the 500k BUS. (Except for the new ones that use Flexray).


----------



## PhreakShow (Apr 10, 2014)

I did just that. But I never successfully entered the correct password. I got all the parts, both MACs and the SN. Perhaps I didnt provide them with the right syntax?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

The format (number of characters) should be like below:
MAC_ADDRESS=FFFFFFFFFFFF
BTMAC_ADDRESS=FFFFFFFFFFFF
NBT_SERIALNUMBER=FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is an unpacker for NBT and EVO if someone wants to try to inspect the firmware
http://www.mediafire.com/download/yblsh2sgtciaxlf/nbt_unpack_001.zip


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2real4u said:


> Here is an unpacker for NBT and EVO if someone wants to try to inspect the firmware
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yblsh2sgtciaxlf/nbt_unpack_001.zip


Sorry, but how is this used exactly?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

In command line type:
nbt_unpack.exe filename
Where filename is NBT/NBT-Evo btld, ibad or swfl file from psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2real4u said:


> In command line type:
> nbt_unpack.exe filename
> Where filename is NBT/NBT-Evo btld, ibad or swfl file from psdzdata


Thanks. Will it unpack only NBT/NBT-Evo firmware, or any ECU firmware I feed it?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Any firmware in NBT/EVO format. Not sure if any other ECU uses this format. This tool is smart enough to tell you if it does not recognize the format.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tool
Tested it now , only NBT Files are possible.Only drag and drop the file from NBT you like, over nbt unpack exe, and it will extract it in a folder named intel

Such a tool would be nice for kombi or dde


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanselino said:


> Thanks for the tool
> Tested it now , only NBT Files are possible.Only drag and drop the file from NBT you like, over nbt unpack exe, and it will extract it in a folder named intel
> 
> Such a tool would be nice for kombi or dde


I am surprise all firmware's are not packed the same way.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

2real4u said:


> Here is an unpacker for NBT and EVO if someone wants to try to inspect the firmware
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yblsh2sgtciaxlf/nbt_unpack_001.zip


Awesome :thumbup:

I was sent the same info and script, but, I never got the chance to play with the HDD again.



shawnsheridan said:


> I am surprise all firmware's are not packed the same way.


My guess is, because only the NBT is using x86 architecture. The program is packed to reduce storage requirement and is expanded in memory


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

A few linux commands you may need to lock/unlock/erase HDD

This gives info about the drive. The last lines for any factory installed NBT HDD are: 
Security:
SUPPORTED
ENABLED
LOCKED

*hdparm -I /dev/sda* (where sda is the drive you want to work with)

This erases the original NBT HDD and unlocks it. As it is HGST, the master reset password is 32 spaces, so there are 32 spaces between the ''
Erasing takes about an hour:
*hdparm --user-master m --security-erase ' ' /dev/sda*

After erasing, security info changes to:

SUPPRTED
NOT ENABLED
NOT LOCKED

So this one should set the correct password on new unlocked disk drive:
*hdparm --security-mode m --security-set-pass 'ETH_MAC:BT_MAC:SN' /dev/sda*

Is there any easy way to get NET and BT MAC Address info with Tool32 like SERIENNUMMER_LESEN for the SN?


----------



## DanITman (Nov 28, 2014)

This is great info. If you can figure out how to reformat a hard drive, you could modify this shell script to make it so the hard drive doesn't lock.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Any clue how to get BT and MAC Address? I'm sure the letter case (upper or lower) is also very important.


----------



## DanITman (Nov 28, 2014)

BusyBox said:


> Any clue how to get BT and MAC Address? I'm sure the letter case (upper or lower) is also very important.


Have you tried the service menu? Here is how you get to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v78Nj9QOoM


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thread from HDD goes to CAN , but what about first problem of this thread, any news about HDD replacement?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

There is no issue in unlocking or replacing HDD. The biggest issue is getting the full serial number of NBT that is required for HDD unlock. It should look like 00324435303433313329

Here is how the mounted volumes with stock HDD look in NBT:

```
hu-intel:/fs/sda0/repository/istep/opt/conn> df -h
/hbsystem/multicore         8.3M      1.0K      8.3M       1%  /hbsystem/multic
/dev/hd0t180                1.2G      661M      663M      50%  /mnt/quota/sys/
/dev/hd0t179                 46G      5.7G       41G      13%  /mnt/quota/mm/
/dev/hd0t178                 17G      599M       16G       4%  /mnt/share/
/dev/hd0t177                122G       35G       87G      29%  /mnt/data/
/mnt/data/iba.nbt/t         279M      279M         0     100%  /mnt/data/iba.nb
/mnt/data/nav/comp/         328M      328M         0     100%  /mnt/data/nav/sd
/mnt/data/nav/comp/         384K      384K         0     100%  /mnt/data/nav/mi
/dev/blk/ram-0-allo          35M      932K       34M       3%  /fs/ram3/
/dev/sda0t179               6.8G      4.3G      2.5G      64%  /fs/sda0/
/dev/sda0t178               496M       22M      474M       5%  /fs/sda1/
/dev/cd0                       0         0         0     100%
/dev/hd0                    186G      186G         0     100%
/dev/sda0                    16M       16M         0     100%  /dev/sda0t4
/dev/sda0                   7.3G      7.3G         0     100%
```


----------



## PhreakShow (Apr 10, 2014)

But the serial is written on a sticker on the NBT's front? How is that the most difficult part?
Both BT and ethernet MAC are readable, too. The sticker, Tool32 or the hidden menu yields all of the information.
Currently I am trying to modify the hddsecurity, to make it print the password in plain text instead of applying it to the hdd. But I am new to the whole disassembling stuff, so it might take a while.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Because there are not enough digits in serial on the sticker or the serials returned by tool32 or E-Sys transmitter.
Check the length og the serial in my previous post and compare it with anything you can get out of your NBT. You'll notice that the serial used for HDD credentials is much longer.

You need the serial from E2P.ProdLogistic.SerialNo adjust variable. I am not aware of a way to get this number with Tool32, E-Sys, or from any sticker that I've seen.


----------



## PhreakShow (Apr 10, 2014)

BusyBox said:


> So this one should set the correct password on new unlocked disk drive:
> *hdparm --security-mode m --security-set-pass 'ETH_MAC:BT_MAC:SN' /dev/sda*
> 
> Is there any easy way to get NET and BT MAC Address info with Tool32 like SERIENNUMMER_LESEN for the SN?


But why would you pass those three parameters to hdparm? I put hddsecurity through a decompiler, there's an awful lot of functions and math involving those parameters.
Right now I am trying to understand the behaviour of this program.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Without the real NBT serial number that will not help. The problem is that I am not aware of a way to get real NBT serial number without root access or dump of NBT flash. The numbers that are on the sticker, or returned by transmitter or tool32 are shorter than the serial number used for HDD password.


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

cam0906 said:


> but I don't know how to get BTMAC address the ethernetMAC address using TOOL32 or E-SYS.


They are printed on the label on the front of the head unit.


----------



## cam0906 (Jul 7, 2016)

I can only find the serial number and one MAC address on the sticker, is this MAC address '001CD73E5833' a BT MAC or ETH MAC? which one is the another MAC address?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cam0906 (Jul 7, 2016)

pshoey said:


> They are printed on the label on the front of the head unit.


Is the Accession No on the sticker be another MAC address?
Thanks!


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,
due to lack of information about the SMART attributes on HDD, i decide to make a list of the HDD i personally tested.
Unofrtunately NONE of these is compatible with NBT due to some SMART attributes missing, so they DON'T WORK (i used two different software to read the SMART attributes on HDD):

- SAMSUNG SSD 830 series
- SAMSUNG SSD 840 series
- KINGSTON SSD SSDNow V300 series
- CRUCIAL SSD BX200 series
- SANDISK SSD UltraPlus series (reported by TokenMaster)
- HITACHI HDD 7K500-500
- WD HDD WD2500LPLX Black Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 7200.4 Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 5400.5 Series

So everyone will be very happy and gratuful if anyone that has succesfully replaced the HDD could add to the list the brand and the model of working HDD :thumbup:
Thank a lot to all contributors!


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Some news.

Finded two HDD model that works (correct SMART attributes):
- TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model tested today)
- TOSHIBA HDD MQ01ABD100 series (also 250, 320 and 500Gb model)

So, thanks to 2real4you, pshoey, TokenMaster and the other guys that shared their knowledge, i was able to partion, format and install the drive into NBT.
After flashing the ecu (with option blflash, swdeploy. ibadeploy) everything works EXCEPT the NAVIGATION SYSTEM :yikes::tsk::bawling:
Occours to me the same issue of pshoey, the navigation remains still on the screen "Starting navigation system" with the futuristic buildings flashing on background. When i insert the usb flashdrive with the map data, first the sytem recognize there is a new map version to install, and after pressed the continue button this error message appears: "Unable to read data from usb device. (i translate form italian, so the message could not be the same for all). however the usb hardware semmes to work properly (i play films on usb ant upload some mp3 to the HDD), so the issue is in the software.
Unfortunately my original NBT HDD is broken, so i'm not able to view the files inside and compare with the new one.
Maybe someone has any idea or could share the original content of a working HDD.....
Let's try to keep alive this post with some news and ideas :thumbup:
Thankyou to everyone for the advice.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok.








(translation: Starting navigation system)
This is what i see everytime I go to navi function (1 second after ignition on or 1 hour, it's always the same).
I summarize the situation: before the nbt hdd has broken, i already downloaded and succesfully installed with the same usb pendrive the 2016-2 next Europe map (you provided me the link). So i'm sure the pendrive and the files works correctly.
After the hdd has broken I changed it, reflashed ecus and installed from the DVD the gracenote databese (so i'm sure the dvd works also because i test it with music disk, data disk and film disk); and i'm sure my pendrive and the USB port works too (i use the same pendrive to upload on new HDD my mp3 collection and I try also to play films succesfully).
Only the HDD has changed and the ecus software.
Now i got this screen when I insert the pendrive or the DVD (i burn a Sony DVD+R DL Dual Layer following the images you provided me) with the navi data:








(I translate with google: The USB (or DVD) device contains a newer version of the navigation data. Some navigation functions will be temporarily unavailable. - Start update - Cancel)

So the system read the USB or the DVD and recognize new map data on they....
After pressed Start happens:
















(The USB device (or The navigation DVD) with the navigation data is not readable. Continue the upgrade? - Yes - No
If i press Yes always the same screen appears.
These are the files on the root of pendrive and DVD1:








My idea is that the navigation system has to be resetted or initialized....i don't know....but i'm sure the device i use to upgrade are readable and well partitioned.
Any idea?


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

HDD LIST UPDATE:

WORKING MODELS
- TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model tested today)
- TOSHIBA HDD MQ01ABD100 series (also 250, 320 and 500Gb model)

NOT COMPATIBLE
- TOSHIBA SSD Q300 Series
- SAMSUNG SSD 830 series
- SAMSUNG SSD 840 series
- KINGSTON SSD SSDNow V300 series
- CRUCIAL SSD BX200 series
- SANDISK SSD UltraPlus series (reported by TokenMaster)
- HITACHI HDD 7K500-500
- WD HDD WD2500LPLX Black Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 7200.4 Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 5400.5 Series

Navigation issue not yet solved.....


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

HDD LIST UPDATE:

WORKING MODELS
- TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model)
- TOSHIBA HDD MQ01ABD100 series (also 250, 320 and 500Gb model)

NOT COMPATIBLE
- TOSHIBA SSD Q300 Series
- SAMSUNG SSD 830 series
- SAMSUNG SSD 840 series
- KINGSTON SSD SSDNow V300 series
- CRUCIAL SSD BX200 series
- SANDISK SSD UltraPlus series (reported by TokenMaster)
- HITACHI HDD 7K500-500
- WD HDD WD2500LPLX Black Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 7200.4 Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 5400.5 Series

Navigation issue not yet solved.....


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

AlbaF10 - How did you populate information on HDD? Cloning previous HDD or flashing with E-Sys?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

AlbaF10 said:


> HDD LIST UPDATE:
> 
> WORKING MODELS
> - TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model)
> ...


It's not even worth upgrading the HDD. If you are on the earlier version of NBT I can understand but the new NBT versions have a better processor. You cannot fix that (fluidity) with a hard drive upgrade.


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

AntDX316 said:


> It's not even worth upgrading the HDD. If you are on the earlier version of NBT I can understand but the new NBT versions have a better processor. You cannot fix that (fluidity) with a hard drive upgrade.


Well, I am considering going for larger drive to keep my music on board. While at least half of my music collection consists of high resolution tracks and I do not want to sacrify quality (or being fairly lazy to convert to CD quality), I would like to have considerably larger media area. So far, it is capable to keep 10 releases - and that is not enough :thumbdwn:

Yes, I know I can use external media to keep my library - while I would prefer to use USB slot for different purposes (e.g. charging)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

FlyingDutch said:


> Well, I am considering going for larger drive to keep my music on board. While at least half of my music collection consists of high resolution tracks and I do not want to sacrify quality (or being fairly lazy to convert to CD quality), I would like to have considerably larger media area. So far, it is capable to keep 10 releases - and that is not enough :thumbdwn:
> 
> Yes, I know I can use external media to keep my library - while I would prefer to use USB slot for different purposes (e.g. charging)


I find the USB incredibly inefficient to charge and always use 2+ amp adapter, but you could use Y splitter if you wanted to plug multiple things into usb. My need for higher quality audio outweighs laziness by far. To each their own.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

FlyingDutch said:


> AlbaF10 - How did you populate information on HDD? Cloning previous HDD or flashing with E-Sys?


Flashing with Esys.
I'm not able to find the Bt address and convert the NBT serial as describet from 2real4you in the previous post.
Now i'm playing with other two toshiba harddisk trying to solve the navi issue....


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

FlyingDutch said:


> Well, I am considering going for larger drive to keep my music on board. While at least half of my music collection consists of high resolution tracks and I do not want to sacrify quality (or being fairly lazy to convert to CD quality), I would like to have considerably larger media area. So far, it is capable to keep 10 releases - and that is not enough :thumbdwn:
> 
> Yes, I know I can use external media to keep my library - while I would prefer to use USB slot for different purposes (e.g. charging)


I loaded 150 songs from CD to the car and it still says 95%+ space free. I mean, the car has the ability to read off USB right? Has anyone tried to connect a Samsung 1TB or 2TB SSD USB 3.1 to USB 3.0 cable and have the car detect it? This would kill the need to change the whole iDrive HDD and updates made easy because you can just connect it to the PC for changes quickly.

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/portable/t3.html
http://www.samsung.com/us/computing...le-solid-state-drives/s/_/n-10+11+hv22y+zq29n


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

HDD LIST UPDATE:

WORKING MODELS
- TOSHIBA HDD MK3265GSX series
- TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model)
- TOSHIBA HDD MQ01ABD100 series (also 250, 320 and 500Gb model)

NOT COMPATIBLE
- TOSHIBA SSD Q300 Series
- SAMSUNG SSD 830 series
- SAMSUNG SSD 840 series
- KINGSTON SSD SSDNow V300 series
- CRUCIAL SSD BX200 series
- SANDISK SSD UltraPlus series (reported by TokenMaster)
- HITACHI HDD 7K500-500
- WD HDD WD2500LPLX Black Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 7200.4 Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 5400.5 Series

Navigation issue not yet solved.....
I tryed to put an unformat HDD into NBT (letting the bootloader managing partition and formatting) but the flash fail and the NBT was down.
So i tryed to partitioning the new harddrive with the same partition of the orginal (this it means that for a 300Gb HDD i use only 200GB), flashing was ok, service manuals works, i can put mp3 and gracenote on HDD but the navi doesn't start and it refuse to upload maps.
Finally i took the car to BMW workshop (with the new harddrive). They flash all ecus and download maps but the navi doesn't start......


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi *2real4you*,
i'm engaged to replace the nbt HDD because mine has broken.
Thankyou to your guide and to my IT competence i can do almost all your writed...
After a lot of failed attempts (you can read about it on the post) i'm not able to unlock the drive because i don't understand where find the BT mac address and how to convert the serial.
Would you like to be as kind to explain me excactly what you have done to reach the goal?
Your private mailbox is full so i write over there....
Thankyou very much for your support.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Obviously anyone has reached the goal to unlock the HDD is cleared to instruct all of us....:thumbup:


----------



## oooo328 (Nov 3, 2016)

*Bt mac*

you can easily find the BT MAC with Windows. Set the NBT phone to pairing mode and click find devices in windows. NBT will appear as BMW XXXXX headset. Right click on it and Properties


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

oooo328 said:


> you can easily find the BT MAC with Windows. Set the NBT phone to pairing mode and click find devices in windows. NBT will appear as BMW XXXXX headset. Right click on it and Properties


Thankyou very much!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

So the last step is to understand how 2real4you converted the NBT serial number printed on the stick into the readable format to unlock the drive....
Anyone has tried?


----------



## oooo328 (Nov 3, 2016)

Why do you want to unlock the HDD? 
If new HDD is initilazied like in create_hdd.sh, you can install it to NBT and everything is working. I just made and HDD reset, i have initialized the HDD (create partition, format, and create directories), i have instelled the HDD into NBT, then i could progam the headunit, install the map, gracenote. Now everithing is working!! I think you have missed some step.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

oooo328 said:


> Why do you want to unlock the HDD?
> If new HDD is initilazied like in create_hdd.sh, you can install it to NBT and everything is working. I just made and HDD reset, i have initialized the HDD (create partition, format, and create directories), i have instelled the HDD into NBT, then i could progam the headunit, install the map, gracenote. Now everithing is working!! I think you have missed some step.


I tell you what I done:
on a SMART compatible HDD I use QNX6 installed on VMWare Virtual Machine under Win10 64bit.
I follow the 2real4you guide, so i convert the cylinder of the new disk to fit the partition dimension of the orginal disk (in GByte) except for the MM partition (179) that become larger.
These are the dimension in MByte of the original HDD:
177	124.928Mb
178	17.408Mb
179	47.104Mb
180	1.229Mb

Then I create partition with Fdisk command (177, 178, 179, 180)
Partition 180 is showed as non-qnx partition.
Then i formatted all partitions (the block size of my disk is 512, so i leave 512 as format option).
I didnt' mount volumes and i didn't create directories.
That's all. When I put the disk into NBT all works (I Can upload music and gracenote also) except navigation system that freeze on the starting screen. The system doesn't allow me to upload map.

Could you provide me the exact procedure you followed to reach the goal?
I'm sure there's something i do wrong when i manage the HDD under QNX.
Thankyou in advance :thumbup:


----------



## oooo328 (Nov 3, 2016)

create directories on data and share partition


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

oooo328 said:


> create directories on data and share partition


I'm sorry oooo328 but i'm not so smart with programming code..... 
I find this DOMAIN_DIRS inside create_hdd.sh:

DOMAIN_DIRS="car conn hmi mm nav speech sys"

So I ask if i have to create dir "car", "conn", "hmi", "mm", "nav", "speech" and "sys" both on partition "data" and "share" or i have to create only some of these dir on partition "data" and some other to partition "share"?

This is for me the last step to get the goal so i ask you more patience to instruct me (and all people that have the same problem) teaching me exactly what i have to do.
Thankyou very much for sharing knowledge.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok, I followed the Tokenmaster instructions to mount and create dirs (all dirs), but every time i turn off the Virtual Machine with QNX, the disk loose all the mount and dir information.
Only partition and format remains.
It seems that mount and dir command infomrations doesn't remains on disk, like ther is something that clean the disk every reboot...
Any ideas?


----------



## oooo328 (Nov 3, 2016)

you have to use native qnx. there are bootable USB images, i used it on hp-dc7800(old ISSS), plug ethernet, than you can telnet to machine. use native sata port!!


----------



## slavgee (Oct 28, 2015)

HDD LIST UPDATE:

WORKING MODELS
- TOSHIBA HDD MK3265GSX series
- TOSHIBA HDD HDWJ105EZSTA series (500Gb model)
- TOSHIBA HDD MQ01ABD100 series (also 250, 320 and 500Gb model)

NOT COMPATIBLE
- TOSHIBA SSD Q300 Series
- SAMSUNG SSD 830 series
- SAMSUNG SSD 840 series
- KINGSTON SSD SSDNow V300 series
- CRUCIAL SSD BX200 series
- SANDISK SSD UltraPlus series (reported by TokenMaster)
* - HITACHI HDD 7K500-320*
- HITACHI HDD 7K500-500
- WD HDD WD2500LPLX Black Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 7200.4 Series
- SEAGATE HDD Momentus 5400.5 Series
* - FUJITSU HDD MHZ2250*


----------



## slavgee (Oct 28, 2015)

I have same issue, unable to update nav data. HDD installed and formatted directly on NBT, using "create_hdd.sh" over root shell.

UPD:
Solved, using "create_hdd.sh -c directories" after formatting.


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

slavgee said:


> I have same issue, unable to update nav data. HDD installed and formatted directly on NBT, using "create_hdd.sh" over root shell.
> 
> UPD:
> Solved, using "create_hdd.sh -c directories" after formatting.


Can you tell more, how you get root shell?


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

slavgee said:


> I have same issue, unable to update nav data. HDD installed and formatted directly on NBT, using "create_hdd.sh" over root shell.
> 
> UPD:
> Solved, using "create_hdd.sh -c directories" after formatting.


Do you use a PC with native QNX or a VMWare virtual machine with QNX image to format HDD and run the commands?
Thankyou.


----------



## wjbcn (Jan 12, 2017)

*qnx ERROR*

Good, my computer has been able to detect the existence of the hard disk, but the error in the implementation of the order, how to solve this! Welcome to contact me.

email [email protected]

ERROR. HDD UNLOCKING FAILED with<input/output error>

QNX system how to mount the hard disk

I put the hard disk directly installed in the motherboard above


----------



## wjbcn (Jan 12, 2017)

Error HDD unlocking failed with input/output error

Error abnormal termination of hddsecurity (full edition) version 2.2.2(build 13 2011 12 13 02) exit code 4

How to mount the hard disk? , thank you [email protected]


----------



## johnnychan (Jan 29, 2017)

*Got the answer*

Got the answer.


----------



## AlbaF10 (Aug 2, 2016)

wjbcn said:


> Error HDD unlocking failed with input/output error
> 
> Error abnormal termination of hddsecurity (full edition) version 2.2.2(build 13 2011 12 13 02) exit code 4
> 
> How to mount the hard disk? , thank you [email protected]


In order to help you i have to know:
- Do you use a native QNX system (and on wich hardware) or you use a vmware QNX virtual machine?
- Are you sure to have correctly decrypted the mac addresses and the NBT serial to get the unlocking password? (iìm happy if you tell me how you get the serial number because i never reached that!!!)
Regards


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Guys,

I have a problem, my HDD in NBT has failed. Navigation doesnt start, I can't check free space in menu, I can't use pendrive etc. So harddrive is definitely faulty.

The question now is how to fix this? 
I don't have original files as they are on broken HDD in unit. Can these files be downloaded somewhere? Do I need them even? 

I have NBT unit retrofitted to my BMW E60 with eNBT emulator. So is there any way I can also flash it with ESYS (As I understand it's necessary to program it after HDD is replaced?)

Thanks.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

From what I see no SSD drive is compatible. This is troublesome

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lillyONzulily said:


> From what I see no SSD drive is compatible. This is troublesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


DIY Upgrade Navigation CIC Hard Drive to SSD Solid State Drive


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> DIY Upgrade Navigation CIC Hard Drive to SSD Solid State Drive


This works also on NBT?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lillyONzulily said:


> This works also on NBT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I have not attempted on CIC, NBT, or any other system. List

Toshiba Automotive Hard Drives

Micron Automotive SSD


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

my HDD is broken and I have to replace it ***65292;But why can't I download the nbt unpacker from the forum, Can anyone send it to me? Thanks a lot!
My email:[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

2real4u said:


> Here is an unpacker for NBT and EVO if someone wants to try to inspect the firmware
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yblsh2sgtciaxlf/nbt_unpack_001.zip


Hello! I can't download your connection, you can send a for me?
My email:[email protected]
Thank you***65281;


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

why can't I download the nbt unpacker from the forum, Can anyone send it to me? Thanks a lot!
My email:[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

*QNX download*

Hi, does anybody has a source for the QNX as a image or a vmware? Would be great.


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, does anybody has a source for the QNX as a image or a vmware? Would be great.


Thank you very much! To your tools.


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, does anybody has a source for the QNX as a image or a vmware? Would be great.


Thank you very much! To your tools.***65306;thumbup***65306;


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

I have all the dependencies installed, but I run hddsecurity prompt***65288;failed to get identification sector with <input/ouput error>***65289;


----------



## songqing.huang (Mar 13, 2017)

I have all the dependencies installed, but I run hddsecurity prompt failed to get identification sector with input/ouput error
I don't know how to upload pictures, who can teach me!!!!!!!


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a bit of good news. NBT EVO is less picky than the original NBT. 500Mb WD drive that did not work in NBT worked really well in EVO ID5 - I've partitioned the drive, formatted the partitions and created folders. EVO recognized it right away. I had to flash EVO for it to populate IBA (electronic manual) and had to load a new map. It is now working well. I have not tried any SSDs with EVO yet.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I take it that you're talking about installing a hard drive into the car by hard wiring, rather than connecting to USB port.

I ask because my Touro S 1Tb connects to centre console USB and plays fine.

Cheerz


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

The thread is about replacing the hard drive that is installed inside the headunit, not about connecting USB devices. If your headunit HDD dies, no external device could revive your navigation.


----------



## rrc (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello you have Unlock the hard disk software


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Read the thread. A couple years ago I've explained how to unlock HDD with QNX and files from NBT RSE firmware.


----------



## xanie (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm following this thread very closely and am planning on performing this upgrade with a 1TB Toshiba L200 HDWJ110XZSTA drive which should contain the same SMART parameters as the 500GB. I'm looking forward to posting progress and my own contributions to helping people perform this operation.


----------



## ekgerke (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi.

Figured that the 2.5" disks used in iMacs have all the required S.M.A.R.T attributes. Will try a 1TB one soon.


----------



## naicols1971 (May 26, 2017)

any good news ?


----------



## VUKAUTOMOBILE (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi, 

How can I download this NBT_UNPACK Tool?

Best regards


----------



## VUKAUTOMOBILE (Nov 24, 2017)

2real4u said:


> Here is an unpacker for NBT and EVO if someone wants to try to inspect the firmware
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yblsh2sgtciaxlf/nbt_unpack_001.zip


Hi,

How can I download this NBT_UNPACK Tool?

Best regards


----------



## jararak (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all

I've NBT with broken drive so don't need to unlock anything 
Trying to recreate new hdd. Ihave bought toshiba MK2035GSS series which is 200gb disk with same label like original one - 8455MB (cyl 16383) 200gb (lba 390, 721, 9685 sectors)

I've managed my hp laptop to boot qnx 6,5 with this drive inside, drive was succesfuly attached to OS.

now what I need
can someone post cylinder partitioning for those partition by default?
by script partition 177 should be 124683 but this is crap as I have 24321 CYL in general

i still have just /dev/hd0 how should I get hd0t177?


----------



## jararak (Dec 4, 2013)

ok, i moved somewhere

this are not cylinder size, but size in Mb
DEF_DATA_200GB="177 /mnt/data ro 124683"
DEF_SHARE_200GB="178 /mnt/share rw 17260"
DEF_MEDIA_200GB="179 /mnt/quota/mm rw 47514"
DEF_DEBUG_200GB="180 /mnt/quota/sys rw 1324"
so default size is 124683MB/7.8Mb per cylinder=15895 cylinders for partition 177

also I get all aprtition after reboot, maybe it can be written online


----------



## jararak (Dec 4, 2013)

guys - gracenotes are installed, maps also, firmware update, but navigation still not start, where is the error? what I have missed?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

First of all, you had to recalculate the number of cylinders for your replacement HDD, since it would be different from factory one. The instructions are in my post.
After the partitions are created and formatted, you need to create the folders - the .sh file takes care of that with one of the command line options. Without the folders you will not be able to load maps.


----------



## apagacmi (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, does anybody has a source for the vmware and also nbt unpacker from the forum ? i would like to try to replace my hdd (origin is broken) but i cant find these files anywhere. Thank you in advance


----------



## Adbilk (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello.

Some help possible? Need to change HDD in NBT EVO, HDD Broken. I pay to help!


----------



## gronky (Oct 1, 2018)

Just a quick question 2real4u; as u managed to crack the pwd, respect, as to why cant u sector-by-sector backup/image the entire unlocked hdd and upload it for us, so that everybody can just recover that image, write sector-by-sector and its all done..?

Regarding QNX, i just added my new hdd into a vmware qnx image and ran the create_hdd script with -i and everything was done for me, i guess thats the easiest way or not? Have yet to test the drive in my nbt, reprogram..., hope it works .

Thanks, regards!


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anybody have the links to the QNX image. I was not able to obtain a student license.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

gronky said:


> Just a quick question 2real4u; as u managed to crack the pwd, respect, as to why cant u sector-by-sector backup/image the entire unlocked hdd and upload it for us, so that everybody can just recover that image, write sector-by-sector and its all done..?
> 
> Regarding QNX, i just added my new hdd into a vmware qnx image and ran the create_hdd script with -i and everything was done for me, i guess thats the easiest way or not? Have yet to test the drive in my nbt, reprogram..., hope it works .
> 
> Thanks, regards!


Nobody said disk cloning was not possible

If you have 200GB+ online storage available and do not mind spending the time creating an image to your computer then uploading this online, yes sure, anyone can do that


----------



## gronky (Oct 1, 2018)

Bimmercoder said:


> Nobody said disk cloning was not possible
> 
> If you have 200GB+ online storage available and do not mind spending the time creating an image to your computer then uploading this online, yes sure, anyone can do that


Cool, should be around 70GB packed but yes, definitely too big like u said   .

Could anybody please share how to upload the GraceNote database (ENTD) onto the new drive when i insert it into the NBT, service menu and then update gracenote but from where, is it on the navigation maps usb..?

F30GTR: QNX 6.3.2 as a vmware image:
https://mega.nz/#!OUYWECjI!EN7qC56S02vkms2WcwSG_A9TmUBwG0y29pLlUThEp4A

I used a desktop pc and added the new drive, then added the physical drive to the vmware configuration, uploaded the create_hdd script and ran it with the -i parameter which did all the tricks needed.

Thanks!


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

gronky, i sent you a message. 

I was really hoping I can switch over to SSD drive but looking at the required SMART attributes I could not find one. Wondering if all attributes are required or just 194. If it's only 194 Micron and Intel drives have that attribute. 
My idea was to replace my current hdd and prevent it from failing.


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

F30GTR said:


> gronky, i sent you a message.
> 
> I was really hoping I can switch over to SSD drive but looking at the required SMART attributes I could not find one. Wondering if all attributes are required or just 194. If it's only 194 Micron and Intel drives have that attribute.
> My idea was to replace my current hdd and prevent it from failing.


SSD works fine in EVO.


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

Problem is i have NBT


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

F30GTR said:


> Problem is i have NBT


List of compatible HD is provided in this thread already. Toshiba etc

Edit : my bad you said SSD nevermind my answer then


----------



## gronky (Oct 1, 2018)

Pls ignore my last mega link as the vmware image does not have mkqnx6fs command build into qnx, dunno why. Thats why i uploaded another QNX v6.5.0:
https://mega.nz/#!aBZWDCpL!k7ODJkSZfO4clvy5jxzuOYy_R8_GVXXBumAFlKdCrk0

Just open the iso in vmware and run as livecd, before that attach your "nbt supported" new hdd in vmware configurer(before that ofcourse attach it to your desktop pc). Login as root and upload the create_hdd.sh script posted by 2real4u, give running permissions chmod +x create_ssh.sh, fix hdd size and cylinders by recalculating them for your hdd in the script and run the script with -i and everything will be done for you. Next reinsert hdd into nbt, program the nbt and install gracenote database and maps, finished.


----------



## Adbilk (Sep 26, 2018)

I am having difficulty creating the Hdd in Virtual Box, the QNX image must be installed on the Hdd that I intend to install in Nbt?


----------



## gronky (Oct 1, 2018)

Adbilk install vmware (find it on torrents) onto your desktop windows pc. Turn off the desktop pc and connect the nbt hdd, run vmware and create a new virtual machine. Attach the provided qnx iso and when complete configuring add the newly connected nbt hdd to the configuration, meaning edit configuration, click add and add the hdd, should be logical hard drive 1 and save. Run the newly created vmware image and boot as a livecd, what i meant by login as root is enter the username root, no password. Upload the script that 2real4u posted to a ftp and then download it on the vmware, the internet should work as dhcp bridged autiomaticly. Provide running permissions, chmod +x create_hdd.sh and recalculate cylinders or manually create the partitions in fdisk with the provided sizes as 2real4u posted. From there run the create_hdd.sh script for formating mounting and creating directories, meaning. ./create_hdd.sh -c format , then -c mount and -c directories, end of story.


----------



## Adbilk (Sep 26, 2018)

Gronky, Thank you for help, I should edit create_hdd, will I need the unpack for this? I no have unpack. Can you explain to me how to calculate the cylinders?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Remove .pdf


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

2real4u said:


> Remove .pdf


Is it work with NBT/EVO or only EVO HDD?
Start Cylinder is zero or 1?
create_hdd.sh uses -b4096 to format the partitions.
Which one is better?-b1024 or -b4096?
Thanks.


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

Few points from my experience:
I had to reboot the system before I could format the partitions.
My hard drive is 1TB so partition 179 was over 800GB. I could not format that partition because it was too large so I had to reduce it.
Then I could not mount partition 177 and 178.
Errors:
can't mount /mnt/data
possible reason: resource busy
can't mount /mnt/share
possible reason: resource busy
Increasing the sizes of these 2 partitions solved the problem.

I haven't tried the NBT yet, cross fingers.


----------



## lming (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry to bring this old post up,
I am trying to run the hddsecurity from QNIX 6.3.2 but it keeps telling that I am missing "libc.so.3" file.

Does anyone have this file ? thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## lming (Nov 6, 2015)

double post


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Libc is part of the operating system. Use QNX 6.5


----------



## trickd122 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can a normal average person make the harnesses and do a complete DIY NBT retrofit into say an Exx series


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

Need some advice on getting a new HDD configured.

The new HDD is a Toshiba MK3276GSX (320GB). So far I've been able to boot QNX 6.5 from CD, partition the HDD using FDISK, and format the partitions using mkqnx6fs.

The problem I'm having is mounting them... I can only mount in RO mode, RW gives me an error. "possible read-only file system"

any ideas?

Thanks!

--
Carlos


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

Is your original hdd dead or what is the reason for replacement?


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

danthe88 said:


> Is your original hdd dead or what is the reason for replacement?


Yes, drive is dead.


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

Solved via PM


----------



## Pedrom92 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello, for unlock HDD and format its possible use any software in Windows? I have password SN MAC and BTMAC.
i have 2 HDD bad partitions creat but need unlock for use normal HDD.


----------



## gioiamichel (Nov 14, 2020)

GemahenLahen said:


> I installed everything...and it is working like new.
> Now I can partition, format and prepare disk for usage in any car with NBT.
> I uploaded a new map, Gracenote dB. Only thing I don't have is user manual but I don't know who is using it in the NBT.
> 
> A lot of tings I learned here so thanks everyone for help.


Can you help me? My NBT hard drive is dead, I can pay for your help. Please =(((


----------



## gioiamichel (Nov 14, 2020)

gioiamichel said:


> Can you help me? My NBT hard drive is dead, I can pay for your help. Please =(((


PM


----------



## BMWGER2020 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello,
i have a non funny problem. My BMW from 2014 is making a unnormal noise. Like a PC Fan on high rotation. But there is no Fan running the noise is also if the car will be closed. 
I think it could be the HDD, but the HDD works well till now. Is there any Manual to unmount the HDD? OR did anyone had the Problem before? Maybe i have to change the HDD but i will be sure before i start it. 
Thank you


----------



## tschek (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have now read through all 14 pages of the great topic and many questions have been answered very well. Unfortunately, I've been stuck with a problem for days where I can't get any further and I ask for your help. QNX is absolutely new territory for me ...

I want to format my hard drive which is encrypted, so I wanted to decrypt it with QNX by "hddsecurity" and then format it. NBT password is available.

Files were loaded into QNX, chmod set. When running I get the error "Memory Fault (core dumped)"
Checked dependencies with ldd, everything should fit.

I tried version 6.3 and 6.5, always the same.

Would be very grateful for any tip, help ...

Another question on the side, how do I open the SSh protocol in NBT


----------



## babasado (Mar 10, 2021)

danthe88 said:


> Solved via PM


Hi i have also a Dead NBT HDD ... did a HDD SSD SWAP on the CIC but the NBT looks a lot harder .. a hint would be very nice


----------



## Claudio.1979 (Dec 1, 2018)

babasado said:


> Hi i have also a Dead NBT HDD ... did a HDD SSD SWAP on the CIC but the NBT looks a lot harder .. a hint would be very nice



I tried to swap HDD with SSD ( crucial and Samsung ) but it doesn't work for me.
I don't know if anyone was able to do it but in the meanwhile u can program HDD compatible using ISTA with programming function or Esys.
It would be helpful to have a working hDD image to avoid any car programs or something like that


----------



## Bono (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello,

I need help with an encrypted HDD of NBT X3 F25.
I want to decrypt the HDD and I have no idea how to get the password for the locked hdd.
I knew it will be made with Bluetooth MAC and so on.

THX


----------



## Claudio.1979 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bono said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help with an encrypted HDD of NBT X3 F25.
> I want to decrypt the HDD and I have no idea how to get the password for the locked hdd.
> ...


Hi,

if you want to try to decript look at post #76 page 4 of this discussion.

If you need to backup or manage via QNx you can remove HDD from NBT ( wait until disk do not run), then apply Sata power cable extender from an USB adapter or internal sata conector powered by a laptop and connect data cable to NBT.
Apply ignition so the HU unlock it for you and after few seconds remove data cable from NBT and connect to laptop's usb adapter and take care to stay powered or it lock again.
I use this way to create an image fo the HDD.

To simply replace the HDD with one compatible to do that, you can use ISTA with SDP data.

Good luck!


----------



## Allladin (Mar 22, 2021)

Carlos535i said:


> Need some advice on getting a new HDD configured.
> 
> The new HDD is a Toshiba MK3276GSX (320GB). So far I've been able to boot QNX 6.5 from CD, partition the HDD using FDISK, and format the partitions using mkqnx6fs.
> 
> ...


Have same problem,can’t mount rw mode only ro.Help please!)


----------



## Bono (Mar 22, 2021)

[


Claudio.1979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you want to try to decript look at post #76 page 4 of this discussion.
> 
> ...


Thx for answering.
This is exactly what I mean.
But I not quiet sure what kind of adapter and cable I need.
Power cable like this?









P52 USB Stecker auf SATA Kabel 15pin Adapter Stromkabel PC USB SATA Adapter 30cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie P52 USB Stecker auf SATA Kabel 15pin Adapter Stromkabel PC USB SATA Adapter 30cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





What kind of data cable do you mean?









SATA-Datenkabel 45CM Serielles SATA-Festplatten-Datenkabel T6U3 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für SATA-Datenkabel 45CM Serielles SATA-Festplatten-Datenkabel T6U3 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Thanks for helping.

Regards

Heiko


----------



## Claudio.1979 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bono said:


> [
> 
> 
> Thx for answering.
> ...



Hi,

you need a cable for data and power, Sata cable male female like this for example:









30CM Male to Female SATA Data Power Extension Cable M/F 22P 7 + 15Pin : Amazon.it: Informatica


30CM Male to Female SATA Data Power Extension Cable M/F 22P 7 + 15Pin : Amazon.it: Informatica



www.amazon.it





But you should modify it, i mean you have to cut carefully the male connector because the power must be connected to usb adapter or internal sata to the laptop while data cable must be swapped from NBT to laptop after unlock.
See the picture attached of what you should do.

Then you can copy as raw data on an HDD os SSD ( i din't make it work with sandisk, samsung and crucial ) or create an image.

Let me know


----------



## Allladin (Mar 22, 2021)

Allladin said:


> Have same problem,can’t mount rw mode only ro.Help please!)


Resolved!Place HDd to pc and start dvd qnx. Do all order no error.


----------



## Bono (Mar 22, 2021)

Claudio.1979 said:


> Hi,
> But you should modify it, i mean you have to cut carefully the male connector because the power must be connected to usb adapter or internal sata to the laptop while data cable must be swapped from NBT to laptop after unlock.
> See the picture attached of what you should do.
> 
> Let me know


Thank you very much.
I will let you know.
I got an working image from a friend. I made it working on a new original *Thoshiba **MK2060GSC HDD2G31 Y ZL01 *from Aliexpress for 28 €.
I tried the image on SDD SAMSUNG V850 and INENSO before the original Thosiba HDD, but it didn´t work. The SSD are now also locked from NBT and no workable on a PC. That´s why I need to unlock my two SSD, to formate the SSD for "normal" PC use.

Regards Heiko


----------



## Claudio.1979 (Dec 1, 2018)

Allladin said:


> Resolved!Place HDd to pc and start dvd qnx. Do all order no error.



Hi,,great job! Congratulation

Could you write a kind of guide?


Bono said:


> Thank you very much.
> I will let you know.
> I got an working image from a friend. I made it working on a new original *Thoshiba **MK2060GSC HDD2G31 Y ZL01 *from Aliexpress for 28 €.
> I tried the image on SDD SAMSUNG V850 and INENSO before the original Thosiba HDD, but it didn´t work. The SSD are now also locked from NBT and no workable on a PC. That´s why I need to unlock my two SSD, to formate the SSD for "normal" PC use.
> ...


Hi,

let me know of you will unlock because i didn't able to do...
The SSD bios is locked by NBT, probably if Alladin make it work on QNx on the post above yours we can use again the SSD on a PC.

Good luck andare stay in touch.


----------



## reksbg (2 mo ago)

Hey MachOne, looks like I can't send you a PM because I don't have enough posts.
Sorry for the spam folks but there is no other way.


----------



## KoshNaranek (1 mo ago)

Hi 
Help please on the problem. 

I have an NBT EVO with a damaged hard drive 

With dd in linux, I created an image of the old disk.
I checked the old disk on the computer and found bad sets. 
Found a new 200GB hard drive.








In the first variant, I cloned the old image to the new one using dd. 
In the second option, I created hard disk partitions in QNX as in the old one and created an empty folder structure.









When installed in a car 
In the first variant, navigation does not work, carplay does not work.








In the second variant, NBT asks for updates.









Where is my mistake?

Can I connect ssh into nbt and run the create_hdd.sh script manually?


----------



## 3comss (30 d ago)

KoshNaranek said:


> Hola
> Ayuda por favor en el problema.
> 
> Tengo un NBT EVO con el disco duro dañado
> ...





babasado said:


> ew HDD formated with QNX .. Bluetooth Working
> Media HDD working
> Software Update working
> But NAV updated stuck at 100%, its already 2 hrs like that


only format ?


----------



## MartyG01 (7 mo ago)

MartyG01 said:


> Hi all. First and foremost, a million thanks to all who have contributed to this thread. Even if my situation ends up being a bust I learned a ton reading through here and appreciate it!
> 
> I was experiencing the HDD click of death but warranty will not cover. Pulled out the NBT myself and confirmed it was caused by the dreaded G01-clogged-sunroof-leaks-into-HU-well design choice. HDD board has signs of shorting but hardware inside looked good enough to try a platter swap. Unfortunately no dice there either after a successful HDD unlock and mount to QNX vm on the donor unit.
> 
> Do I have any additional recourse here without a salvageable ID6 image? Willing to put in the time for any alternative even just to spite the warranty company as opposed to purchasing a full HU replacement. Many thanks for any tips!


Much belated update- Ultimately needed to get another HU in my case, but big thanks to Shawn and others for guidance on getting the replacement up and running.

Ordering a new HDD and attempting to rebuild the original unit. will post a walkthrough if successful.


----------



## reksbg (2 mo ago)

I was able to fix my HU only with this HDD from AliExpress:


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832681311254.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.5.48a91802cUKwBe&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US



All the other HDDs didn't work - even though some folks here claimed that they worked for them. I was doing the same things under QNX live cd and only what the Chinese guy at Aliexpress claims (but I don't trust him) to be the original HDD - TOSHIBA MK2060GSC worked. I tried HITACHI HTS543225L9SA00, TOSHIBA MQ01ABD050V and TOSHIBA MQ01ABD032V that did not work. Again I was doing the same things to all of them. Also what is supposed to be the original disk doesn't support all the S.M.A.R.T. parameters the other HDDs supported. Here is what the one from Aliexpress supports:
1 Raw read error rate 
3 Spin-up time 
5 Reallocated sector count 
9 Power-on time 
12 Start/stop count 
191 G-SENSOR shock counter 
192 Power-off retract count 
193 Load/unload cycle count 
194 HDA Temperature 
194 Minimum temperature 
194 Maximum temperature 
199 Ultra DMA CRC errors 
200 Write error rate 
240 Head flying hours 
241 Total sectors write 
242 Total LBA read 
254 Free-fall counter 

Also another strange thing with my HU - I put the 2023-1 NEXT maps but until I formatted the flash drive with ExFAT the car couldn't read the flash drive - in other words FAT32 didn't work for me. It is kind of funny because it goes against everything the people on the forums are sharing to be successful for them .
Now everything is up and running without the manuals but I don't care about it as it needs re-flashing of the HU and I don't want to risk it to mess up something else. Also before the Chinese HDD worked I purchased another NBT HU from eBay in case I need to replace the whole thing. Obviously now I won't do it and most likely will return it as the seller is offering free return until the end of February.


----------



## BotChi (Mar 6, 2020)

Can you send your email


----------



## reksbg (2 mo ago)

[email protected]


----------

